# Unorthodox pulley



## sobregonso (Nov 17, 2007)

has anyone installed the unorthodox underdrive pulley yet? If so, any noticeable gains? Worth getting, or no?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO, the gains are marginal. The motor will idle a tad rougher. The worst part is that at low RPMs the alternator is not properly charging the battery. Also the water pump is turning slower so there possibly could be cooling problems.


----------



## sobregonso (Nov 17, 2007)

So it's probably not worth it, huh?


----------

